# Clicking Noise from Front End



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I have a 96 200SX SE (ga16de) with around 170k on the clock. I just noticed recently after I changed the oil I happened to notice that I could hear a clicking noise turning the wheel when the car was sitting still. It only makes it turning the wheel when the car is stopped, not when it is moving. I haven't heard it moving. (maybe it isn't loud enough???) Wander if it could be a tie rod or CV joint??? Or just something rattling?? Or maybe the PS pump??? IDK 

I had the driver side half shaft completely replaced last summer. (Is was barely more expensive than replacing the boots and joints) So to be precise, I turn the wheel with the car sitting still form lock to lock and hear a clicking noise. That is about the best description I can make. I also sounds like its coming from near the tire. 

Let me know what you guys think

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't have an answer but wonder if its the tires moving on the ground. try it on a different surface? BTW I was always taught not to swing the wheel lock to lock when stationary.


----------



## clifton062 (Oct 2, 2007)

personally sounds like a cv joint....have someone(auto smart) outside the vehicle put their ear kinda close to the wheel and go forward in straight line slowly and then kinda turn it around, best place is like a big empty parking lot or if u have a big flat surface.....but jsut listen, 9 times out of 10 jsut listening can give u a pretty good shade-tree diagnostic....but if u cant hear it moving...tat kinda points to powersteering...also have that person listen under teh hood while u turn bcak and forth while not moving....anything sounds bad replace it!


----------



## VenomZ31 (Apr 22, 2008)

I feel it's the CV's. Shit happen in my car onceor maybe it could be low on powersteering fluid. I would go ahead and replace the CV's with something alittle bit beefedup.


----------



## rebelst8 (Mar 14, 2008)

It might be the CV joints, but I thought that was my problem as well. It turns out, I need to replace the upper strut plate. The spring it twisting, causing a slight shifting in the plate. That's what my problem was, might want to check that as well.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats a really good point, it makes sense since the noise is when not moving.
I don't think the CV's should make noise unless you are moving AND If the CV's are shot they will make clicking noise turning while moving, and usually the boots are torn.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Find out what side. Most likely a bad axle. Easy to change and you can get new ones on ebay cheap. Good Luck!


----------

